

All you need to know about founding your startup in Vienna - TJ_Hendrix
http://magazine.startus.cc/preview-vienna-startup-guide/

======
honeybadger_IB
good one

------
SocialKitty
really enjoyed this one!

~~~
TJ_Hendrix
welcome

------
honeybadger_IB
useful tips!

